# Περί φθοράς της ελληνικής γλώσσας...



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Στο παρακάτω άρθρο δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω, οπότε το καταθέτω απλώς, σαν κουτί με δολώματα, και τσιμπήστε ό,τι σας κάνει κέφι.

Περί φθοράς της ελληνικής γλώσσας και δημοκρατίας
Του Ν. ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ*
Ελευθεροτυπία, 19/8/2009

Οι τακτικοί αρθρογράφοι των εφημερίδων κατά μήνα Αύγουστο αλλάζουν ύφος και γράφουν πιο χαλαρά. Διαβάζω με ευχαρίστηση αυτά τα άρθρα και ελπίζω ότι οι παρακάτω γραμμές θα ενταχθούν αρμονικά στο κλίμα.

Το σημερινό θέμα αφορά την καλλιέργεια της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Καθώς δεν είμαι φιλόλογος, μπορώ να γράφω με αυγουστιάτικη ευχέρεια και προσωπικά: θεωρώ την ελληνική γλώσσα θησαυρό ανεκτίμητο της ανθρωπότητας, ιδίως επειδή αυτή συνδέει με την πνευματική παραγωγή της Αθηναϊκής Δημοκρατίας. Με το σπουδαιότερο επίτευγμα του ανθρώπου στη Γη, το οποίο παρέχει αδιάκοπα ιδέες, σύμβολα, εργαλεία λόγου και αξιοπρέπειας.

Αντιπαρέρχομαι, κατά περίπτωση τηλεγραφικά ή αναλυτικά, τα επιχειρήματα περί της θέσης, τότε, των δούλων και των γυναικών. Υπεραπλουστεύοντας: η Αθηναϊκή Δημοκρατία βελτίωσε την κατάσταση που παρέλαβε από την προκλασική εποχή, κι αν διαρκούσε, μάλλον θα τη βελτίωνε συνεχώς, παρά τις αντιστάσεις του κόσμου των γενών.

Θα με άφηναν ίσως αδιάφορο κάποια φαινόμενα φθοράς της ελληνικής γλώσσας, αν δεν φοβόμουν την αποσύνδεση από τις δημοκρατικές ιδέες. Με ένα παράδειγμα: δεν θα πρόσεχα στη γλώσσα της τηλεόρασης την περιττή εισαγωγή ξένων λέξεων ή τους στομφώδεις νεολογισμούς, αν δεν αναγνώριζα σε αυτά ένα βήμα προς την εγκατάλειψη ενός πολύτιμου οργάνου: του μέσου κατανόησης του πολιτισμού της Αρχαίας Αθήνας. Οσο βέβαια εξασθενεί η δυνατότητα κατανόησης, εξασθενεί και η αίσθηση οποιασδήποτε συμμετοχής στον πολιτισμό αυτόν.

Η ελληνική γλώσσα φθείρεται μέσα σε βοή μεμψιμοιρίας ή σε σιωπές αδιαφορίας. Στην πραγματικότητα, βέβαια, δεν «φθείρεται» σε τρίτο πρόσωπο, αλλά επειδή εμείς, ως υποκείμενα, την παραμελούμε και την καταστρέφουμε. Η καλλιέργεια της γλώσσας, ως ενέργημα συλλογικό, προϋποθέτει κοινωνική και πολιτική συμμετοχή. Ενα νεοφιλελεύθερο κράτος, που προγραμματίζει αποκλειστικά με βάση τις ανάγκες του προϋπολογισμού του, που στηρίζει τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση μόνο στο μέτρο που εξυπηρετείται παράπλευρα η αγορά και αφήνει τη χρηματοδότηση των ερευνών και των συνεδρίων στη μεγαθυμία των χορηγών, που αυτοπροσδιορίζεται με κούφιες εθνικιστικές κορώνες σε τελετές και οθόνες, αυτό το κράτος δεν ενδιαφέρεται ούτε για τη γλώσσα ούτε για τη δημοκρατία. Το ίδιο ισχύει για ένα κοινωνικό σώμα αφοσιωμένο στην ιδιώτευση, στο κέρδος και στην κατανάλωση.

Η εξουσίαση προτιμά, αντίθετα, αντί του διαλόγου, τη σιωπή των αμνών. Οι Αγγλοαμερικανοί ονομάζουν ήδη με τον όρο «intelligence» (νόηση, ευφυΐα) τις δραστηριότητες των μυστικών υπηρεσιών και τα προϊόντα της κάμερας. Να υποθέσουμε, άραγε, ότι ο όρος αυτός κάποτε θα αποσυρθεί από την περιοχή της έλλογης σκέψης και θα αφιερωθεί στις «έξυπνες» παρακολουθήσεις;

Οποιος διαλέγεται, ουσιαστικά χρειάζεται γλώσσα ικανή να μεταδίδει με ακρίβεια και πυκνότητα τα νοήματα. Οποιος δημιουργεί το πράγμα, χρειάζεται και δικαιούται επίσης να το ονοματίζει. Οι Αθηναίοι καλλιέργησαν την παρρησία, την ισηγορία, την επιείκεια, τη φιλοσοφία, γι' αυτό και εφηύραν τις αντίστοιχες λέξεις, που μένουν μέχρι σήμερα παγκοσμίως χωρίς αξιόμαχο λεκτικό ισοδύναμο. Τίμησαν τον δημόσιο χώρο και λόγο, γι' αυτό αποκαλούσαν δημιουργία μόνον ό,τι έκαναν δημοσίως και όχι τα εν οίκω. Πώς να μην είναι εν τω μεταξύ αγγλικοί ή γαλλικοί οι σύγχρονοι όροι περί τους υπολογιστές ή το αυτοκίνητο; Εκείνοι εφηύραν, εκείνοι βάφτισαν. Οι απεγνωσμένες εκ των υστέρων αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά ελάχιστα σώζουν ή αλλάζουν. Ας παράγουμε έργα και αγαθά, ας συμμετέχουμε σε δημόσιους διαλόγους επιστήμης, κοινωνίας ή πολιτικής, ώστε να παράγουμε και ελληνικά ονόματα.

Στα μαθητικά μου χρόνια κυκλοφορούσαν βιβλία με «διαμάντια» από λάθη μαθητών σε εκθέσεις κι άλλα γραπτά, λάθη που μαρτυρούσαν αφέλεια και «ξύλο απελέκητο». Μου προκαλούσαν όμως αποστροφή τα ίδια τα βιβλία αυτά. Τα θεωρούσα γραμμένα από δασκάλους που αντί να σκύψουν με στοργή και να διορθώσουν, παραμόνευαν για να δοξαστούν ή να κερδίσουν εκθέτοντας και ειρωνευόμενοι τα κατορθώματα των μαθητών τους.

Θα εισφέρω εδώ ένα δείγμα λαθών και άγνοιας γλωσσικής, όχι επειδή άλλαξα ιδέες, αλλά επειδή σήμερα η ανακοίνωση των γλωσσικών λαθών των μαθητών ολοένα και περισσότερο γίνεται χρήσιμη ως αυτογνωσία και αυτοκριτική των δασκάλων: ενός ολόκληρου συστήματος, εκπαιδευτικού και όχι μόνο.

Προ καιρού υπαγορεύτηκε σε πρωτοετείς φοιτητές Νομικής, μοιρασμένους σε έξι αίθουσες, μια άσκηση Ποινικού Δικαίου. Σε κάποιο σημείο η άσκηση αναφερόταν σ' έναν κλέφτη που είχε μπει σε ξένο σπίτι. Ισως κακώς (ιδού η αυτοκριτική) αντί να επιλέξω το ρήμα «μπήκε», σημείωνα «εισέδυσε». Αποτέλεσμα πρώτο: και στα έξι τμήματα οι φοιτητές ρώτησαν τι σημαίνει η λέξη. Διευκρίνησα, «μπήκε» ή «χώθηκε». Αποτέλεσμα δεύτερο: αμέσως παρακάτω.

Πολλοί προτίμησαν να διαγράψουν την αρχική ακαταλαβίστικη λέξη και να γράψουν «μπήκε» ή «χώθηκε». Από άλλους αποθησαύρισα αντί του «εισέδυσε» τα εξής -και ως εξής- γραμμένα: εισέθεσε, εισέθυσε, εισέβησε, ησέβησε, εισέβυσε, εισέρχησε (αυτό πολλές φορές), εισέρησε, εισέγησε, εισχώρησε (αυτό σωστό) και εισέβει. Προσθέτω: κάποιος μεμονωμένος, λίγες γραμμές πιο πάνω, αντί «ογκώδη» αντικείμενα άκουσε και έγραψε «gothic» αντικείμενα.

Δυσκολία επικοινωνίας, λοιπόν. Δεν ξέρω αν τα ανελλήνιστα κείμενα, ιδίως στην τηλεόραση, συνιστούν αίτιο ή σύμπτωμα. Μάλλον ανακυκλώνονται τα δύο. Είναι ξεκάθαρο άλλωστε ότι οι εκφωνητές δεν υποψιάζονται ότι κάνουν λάθη, ούτε αξιολογούνται γι' αυτά από τους διευθυντές τους. Ο αγοραίος πολιτισμός, γενικά, αδιαφορεί για τη γλώσσα ως εργαλείο διαλόγου κοινωνικής και πολιτικής συμμετοχής και ανάλυσης. Αναμενόμενο να αδιαφορεί και για την ελληνική γλώσσα ως εργαλείο επαφής με τα έργα της δημοκρατίας.

* Καθηγητής Νομικής ΑΠΘ​


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Aug 25, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως είμαι με τους φοιτητές που έγραψαν _μπήκε_ ή _χώθηκε_ αντί για (μη Θε μ' χειρότερα) «εισέδυσε». Μα «εισέδυσε» στο ξένο σπίτι; Αν και δεν χρειάζεται, υπενθυμίζω ότι, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του ΛΚΝ, _εισδύω_ σημαίνει «προχωρώ, μπαίνω μέσα (και βαθιά)· εισέρχομαι, εισχωρώ». Πόσο βαθιά στο ξένο σπίτι μπορεί να «εισδύσει» ο διαρρήκτης; Εκτός πια κι αν είναι η σπηλιά του Αλιμπαμπά.

Ο τρόμος που πιάνει τόσους Έλληνες μπροστά στις κοινολεκτούμενες λέξεις και εκφράσεις είναι δύσκολο να εξηγηθεί. Μπορεί να φταίει το σχολείο, που ενθάρρυνε (ίσως και να ενθαρρύνει ακόμα) τη χρήση των εξεζητημένων εκφραστικών τρόπων -- μη λες _βγήκε_, να λες _εξήλθε_ κτλ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πρόκειται για σουσουδισμό ολκής.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στα μαθητικά μου χρόνια κυκλοφορούσαν βιβλία με «διαμάντια» από λάθη μαθητών σε εκθέσεις κι άλλα γραπτά, λάθη που μαρτυρούσαν αφέλεια και «ξύλο απελέκητο». Μου προκαλούσαν όμως αποστροφή τα ίδια τα βιβλία αυτά. Τα θεωρούσα γραμμένα από δασκάλους που αντί να σκύψουν με στοργή και να διορθώσουν, παραμόνευαν για να δοξαστούν ή να κερδίσουν εκθέτοντας και ειρωνευόμενοι τα κατορθώματα των μαθητών τους.
> 
> Θα εισφέρω εδώ ένα δείγμα λαθών και άγνοιας γλωσσικής, όχι επειδή άλλαξα ιδέες, αλλά επειδή σήμερα η ανακοίνωση των γλωσσικών λαθών των μαθητών ολοένα και περισσότερο γίνεται χρήσιμη ως αυτογνωσία και αυτοκριτική των δασκάλων: ενός ολόκληρου συστήματος, εκπαιδευτικού και όχι μόνο.


Τι να του πω του κυρίου καθηγητή τώρα; 

1) Ότι δεν ξέρω κανέναν από αυτούς τους δασκάλους με το όνομά τους, επομένως δεν δοξάστηκαν εκδίδοντας ένα βιβλιαράκι με "μαργαριτάρια" (έτσι τα λέμε, όχι "διαμάντια"). 

2) Ότι υπάρχει και κάτι που λέγεται χιούμορ, που μάλλον είναι άγνωστο στον κύριο καθηγητή. Δηλαδή, ένα λάθος μπορεί να είναι τόσο αστείο που να μοιάζει σχεδόν εξωπραγματικό. Ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί, φυσικά και "σκύβουν με στοργή και διορθώνουν" για να μάθουν γράμματα σε όλα τα παιδιά (και στα "απελέκητα ξύλα", κατά τη δική του διατύπωση, όχι δική μου), αλλά κάποια στιγμή χαλαρώνουν στο γραφείο αναφέροντας στους συναδέλφους ένα ξεκαρδιστικό μαργαριτάρι, χωρίς καμιά πρόθεση να ειρωνευτούν ή να χλευάσουν τους μαθητές τους.

3) Ότι στα δικά μου μάτια φαντάζει εντελώς γελοίος ο τρόπος που μας προειδοποιεί: Θεός φυλάξοι, μην τύχει και πιστέψουμε ότι προσχώρησε στις τάξεις των κατάπτυστων εκπαιδευτικών που εκθέτουν τα μαργαριτάρια των μαθητών τους για να δοξαστούν, το μόνο που θέλει είναι να μας δείξει τα χάλια της ελληνικής γλώσσας. 

Εντάξει, καταλάβαμε. Δεν είστε κακός εκπαιδευτικός, οι φοιτητές σας είναι αστοιχείωτοι -- επειδή κάποιοι άλλοι, κακοί, εκπαιδευτικοί δεν τους έμαθαν ότι ανάμεσα στα 600 δισεκατομμύρια ελληνικές λέξεις υπάρχει και η λέξη "εισέδυσε".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στο παρακάτω άρθρο δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοσχολιάσω, οπότε το καταθέτω απλώς, σαν κουτί με δολώματα, και τσιμπήστε ό,τι σας κάνει κέφι.



Τέτοιο δόλωμα, ούτε για καλάμι με τσικρίκι... Όμως, τι να πρωτοσχολιάσεις; Για το γλωσσικό, έγραψε η Αλεξάνδρα.

Εμένα μου αρέσει το κομμάτι με την «πνευματική παραγωγή της Αθηναϊκής Δημοκρατίας» (έτσι, συλλογικά...) Μου αρέσει επίσης το βολικό «Αντιπαρέρχομαι, κατά περίπτωση τηλεγραφικά ή αναλυτικά» {_δηλαδή;_ τόσο το χειρότερο για την πραγματικότητα που διαφωνεί μαζί μας;} «τα επιχειρήματα περί της θέσης, τότε, των δούλων και των γυναικών. Υπεραπλουστεύοντας: η Αθηναϊκή Δημοκρατία βελτίωσε την κατάσταση που παρέλαβε από την προκλασική εποχή, κι αν διαρκούσε, μάλλον θα τη βελτίωνε συνεχώς, παρά τις αντιστάσεις του κόσμου των γενών.»
_Υπεραπλουστεύοντας_, _αν διαρκούσε_, _μάλλον θα_... λογικό: δεν πρέπει να στεκόμαστε σε λεπτομέρειες στην αφήγηση για «το σπουδαιότερο επίτευγμα του ανθρώπου στη Γη, το οποίο παρέχει αδιάκοπα ιδέες, σύμβολα, εργαλεία λόγου και αξιοπρέπειας.» {_Μήλος είπατε;_} Μήλος και Πορτοκάλος...

Όπως κατάλαβα, δεν τον πειράζουν «κάποια φαινόμενα φθοράς της ελληνικής γλώσσας» αλλά φοβάται σε αυτά «την αποσύνδεση από τις δημοκρατικές ιδέες»(_τώρα μάλιστα..._). Όπως λέει με ένα παράδειγμα: «Δεν θα πρόσεχα στη γλώσσα της τηλεόρασης την περιττή εισαγωγή ξένων λέξεων ή τους στομφώδεις νεολογισμούς, αν δεν αναγνώριζα σε αυτά ένα βήμα προς την εγκατάλειψη ενός πολύτιμου οργάνου: του μέσου κατανόησης του πολιτισμού της Αρχαίας Αθήνας. Οσο βέβαια εξασθενεί η δυνατότητα κατανόησης, εξασθενεί και η αίσθηση οποιασδήποτε συμμετοχής στον πολιτισμό αυτόν.»

Μια εξαιρετική πετυχημένη προσπάθεια να χαλαρώσει το χειλάκι μας (αλλά μη βλέπετε και τόση τηλεόραση καλοκαιριάτικα...).


----------



## sarant (Aug 25, 2009)

Ο τρόμος του κοινολεκτούμενου, ωραίο Τιπούκειτε!

Φυσικά, σε επόμενο φύλλο της Ελ. ο Γ. Σταματόπουλος (ο και υπεύθυνος αλληλογραφίας της Ε) ξεχώρισε το άρθρο αυτό και το χαρακτήρισε (κάτι σαν) κόσμημα που γι' αυτό και μόνο αξίζει να διαβάζει κανείς εφημερίδες τον Αύγουστο κτλ. 

(Δεν έχω μπροστά μου την εφημερίδα, διότι την πήρε η γυναίκα μου να τυλίξει τα εντόσθια κτλ. των ψαριών που φάγαμε -άλλος ένας λόγος για να παίρνεις εφημερίδες τον Αύγουστο).


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 25, 2009)

Tipoukeitos said:


> Εγώ πάντως είμαι με τους φοιτητές που έγραψαν _μπήκε_ ή _χώθηκε_ αντί για (μη Θε μ' χειρότερα) «εισέδυσε». Μα «εισέδυσε» στο ξένο σπίτι; Αν και δεν χρειάζεται, υπενθυμίζω ότι, σύμφωνα με τον ορισμό του ΛΚΝ, _εισδύω_ σημαίνει «προχωρώ, μπαίνω μέσα (και βαθιά)· εισέρχομαι, εισχωρώ». Πόσο βαθιά στο ξένο σπίτι μπορεί να «εισδύσει» ο διαρρήκτης; Εκτός πια κι αν είναι η σπηλιά του Αλιμπαμπά.
> .


Εγώ, πάλι, δεν κατάλαβα: γατί "λάθος" το εισέδυσε, αλλά "σωστό" το χώθηκε. Όταν "χώνουν" κάτι, βαθιά δεν το βάζουν;"

Btw Το "κοινολεκτούμενο", βλέπω, αρέσει προφσνώς γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου κοινολεκτούμενο!


----------



## Elena (Aug 25, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Εγώ, πάλι, δεν κατάλαβα: γατί "λάθος" το εισέδυσε, αλλά "σωστό" το χώθηκε. Όταν "χώνουν" κάτι, βαθιά δεν το βάζουν;"



Απορώ που δεν ανέφερε κανένας το «μπουκάρω» -το μόνο κατάλληλο, σαφώς, για την περίπτωση.

Θεωρώ απίθανο μετά από ένα χρόνο φοίτησης (είναι και αριστούχοι συνήθως οι φοιτητές της Νομικής Αθηνών -με κύριο μάθημα τα αρχ. ελληνικά στις εισαγωγικές) να μην έχουν ξαναδεί κάποιο σχετικό με το ρήμα τύπο στα συγγράμματα του έτους τους -από τα οποία θα είχε ίσως μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον να συζητηθεί τι/πόσα καταλαβαίνουν.



tsioutsiou said:


> Btw Το "κοινολεκτούμενο", βλέπω, αρέσει προφσνώς γιατί δεν είναι καθόλου κοινολεκτούμενο!




Ενώ ο (ολκής) «σουσουδισμός» θα ήταν πλήρως κατανοητός 
και το «βγαίνοντας από» πιο απλό, λιτό και κατανοητό από το «εξερχόμενος (της οικίας, του Πρωτοδικείου κ.λπ. κ.λπ.)», και, φυσικά, πιο κοντά στη «νομική» γλώσσα... :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2009)

Δεν περίμενα από τον συγκεκριμένο καθηγητή και αρθρογράφο τόσες μεγαλοστομίες μαζί: «επειδή αυτή συνδέει με την πνευματική παραγωγή της Αθηναϊκής Δημοκρατίας, με το σπουδαιότερο επίτευγμα του ανθρώπου στη Γη», «φαινόμενα φθοράς της ελληνικής γλώσσας […] αποσύνδεση από τις δημοκρατικές ιδέες», «εφηύραν τις αντίστοιχες λέξεις, που μένουν μέχρι σήμερα παγκοσμίως χωρίς αξιόμαχο λεκτικό ισοδύναμο» (αυτό μου θύμισε της Αρβελέρ το: «σε καμία άλλη γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει η λέξις συνάνθρωπος σαν μία λέξη»), «περιττή εισαγωγή ξένων λέξεων ή […] στομφώδεις νεολογισμούς […] ένα βήμα προς την εγκατάλειψη ενός πολύτιμου οργάνου: του μέσου κατανόησης του πολιτισμού της Αρχαίας Αθήνας».

Δεν το θεωρώ υπερβολικό να θέλει να ξέρουν το «εισδύω» οι πρωτοετείς της Νομικής. Είναι όμως υπερβολικό η άγνοια κάποιων φοιτητών (γιατί βέβαια δεν πρόκειται για καμιά μελέτη που να μας λέει πόσοι από τους πρωτοετείς αγνοούσαν τη λέξη, όπως δεν ξέρουμε ποια ποσοστά πρωτοετών φοιτητών τη γνώριζαν πριν από 30 χρόνια) να είναι η «τεκμηρίωση», ή έστω το ζουμερό παράδειγμα, σε ένα κείμενο με τίτλο «Περί φθοράς της ελληνικής γλώσσας και δημοκρατίας».

«Η εξουσίαση προτιμά, αντίθετα, αντί του διαλόγου, τη σιωπή των αμνών». Μπα, μάλλον τη φλυαρία προτιμά, αυτό ακριβώς που έχουμε σήμερα. Το πρόβλημά μας δεν είναι μόνο που δεν παράγουμε έργα και αγαθά, άρα ούτε ονόματα. Το πρόβλημα είναι που δεν παράγουμε ορθό λόγο και πρακτικές λύσεις. Το «εισδύω» και η συλλογική καλλιέργεια της γλώσσας θα μας επιτρέψουν τη συμμετοχή στον πολιτισμό της Αρχαίας Αθήνας για να μην αποσυνδεθούμε από τις δημοκρατικές ιδέες; Ή υπεραπλουστεύω κι εγώ στην προσπάθεια να κατανοήσω το νόημα του άρθρου;


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 26, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοπώ. Προφανώς, η αρχαιολατρία έχει πάρει διαστάσεις θρησκοληψίας και δεισιδαιμονίας. Τοτέμ και ταμπού.

"Η ελληνική γλώσσα ως εργαλείο επαφής με τα έργα της δημοκρατίας..." Το δ στο δημοκρατίας δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι κεφαλαίο;


----------



## panadeli (Aug 26, 2009)

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω: 
Είναι τυχαίο ότι το σπουδαίο και μοναδικό αυτό άρθρο δημοσιεύτηκε στη συγκεκριμένη εφημερίδα; Δεν νομίζω. 

Και επειδή το καλό πρέπει να λέγεται,
Εύγε στην Ελευθεροτυπία που έχει κηρύξει ανένδοτο αγώνα κατά της φθοράς της ελληνικής γλώσσης από πεμπτοφαλλαγίτες δημοσιογράφους και άνκορμεν! 

Εύγε και στο περιοδικό Έψιλον που τολμά να αποκαλύψει τα νοσηρά σχέδια καταστροφής του κλασικού ελληνικού πολιτισμού από αγγλίδες ιμπεριαλίστριες ηθοποιούς αλλά και βούλγαρους σκηνοθέτες που ως γνωστόν μας εχθρεύονται λόγω της ήττας τους στον Β' Βαλκανικό Πόλεμο! 

Σε πρόσφατο άρθρο του στο Ε, ο κ. Απόστολος Διαμαντής αποκαλύπτει τη φρικτή αλήθεια που κρύβεται πίσω από τις ξενόφερτες παραστάσεις που ανέβηκαν φέτος στην Επίδαυρο, τους Πέρσες του Ντίμιτερ Γκότσεφ και τη Φαίδρα της Έλεν Μίρεν. Όσοι νομίζετε ότι δεν ήταν παρά δύο θεατρικές παραστάσεις που παρακολούθησαν λίγες χιλιάδες θεατές είστε βαθιά νυχτωμένοι. Στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται για ένα παγκόσμιο σχέδιο καταστροφής του ελληνικού πολιτισμού. Για την ακρίβεια, με τις δύο αυτές θεατρικές παραστάσεις ο πολιτισμός της κλασικής Ελλάδας δέχθηκε τη χειρότερη επίθεση της τρισχιλιετούς ιστορίας του:

Η κλασική ελληνική αρχαιότητα δέχεται μανιασμένη επίθεση παγκοσμίως, όχι σε δύο τρία γλυπτά, αλλά στο σύνολό της. Στις ρίζες της. Στους βωμούς της, που τους σεβάστηκαν μέχρι και οι οθωμανοί κατακτητές, που δεν διανοήθηκαν ποτέ να χοροπηδάνε πάνω στο βωμό του Διονύσου στην Επίδαυρο, όπως έκαναν οι άγγλοι, με την Έλεν Μίρεν επικεφαλής. [...] 
Όμως πιθανόν αυτές οι καταστροφές της Επιδαύρου δεν είναι από ασχετοσύνη μόνον, από έλλειψη αρχαιογνωσίας. Αυτή είναι δεδομένη. Από πού να μάθουν, εξάλλου, κλασική αρχαιότητα οι νεαροί έλληνες ηθοποιοί και οι βούλγαροι σκηνοθέτες; Από τον μεταμοντερνισμό τους; Όμως εδώ δεν πρόκειται μόνο για άγνοια. Πρόκειται για κανονική εμπάθεια, για συνειδητή επίθεση εναντίον της ελληνικής ποίησης. Τουλάχιστον οι καταστροφές που έδειξε ο Γαβράς (σημ. σύμφωνα με τον αρθρογράφο, προβλήθηκε βίντεο του Γαβρά με θέμα την καταστροφή γλυπτών της κλασικής Ελλάδας από τους χριστιανούς) ήταν σύγκρουση παγανισμού και χριστιανισμού. Και είχαν συμβολική σημασία. Η νέα θρησκεία, στην ορμή της, μπορεί και να έσπαγε και κανένα γλυπτό, αλλά την ίδια στιγμή ενσωμάτωνε τον Πλάτωνα και τον Αριστοτέλη. Η σύζευξη ελληνισμού και χριστιανισμού που ακολούθησε ήταν η μεγαλύτερη επανάσταση στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία, αυτή που διαμόρφωσε τον σύγχρονο δυτικό πολιτισμό. Δεν επρόκειτο, δηλαδή, για συνολική επίθεση εναντίον του κλασικού ελληνικού πολιτισμού.
Όμως η σημερινή καταστροφή της Επιδαύρου και η επίθεση στην κλασική Ελλάδα είναι καθολική.

Δεν πειράζει που η Φαίδρα που ανέβασε η Έλεν Μίρεν ήταν του Ρακίνα, δεν πειράζει που ο Δημόκριτος απέτυχε να ενσωματωθεί στη νέα θρησκεία. Και σίγουρα δεν πειράζει που καταστράφηκαν καναδυό αγάλματα. Δόξα να 'χει η μεγαλύτερη επανάσταση στην ανθρώπινη ιστορία, που έθεσε τα θεμέλια του δυτικού πολιτισμού, κι ας της πήρε χίλια χρόνια να το πράξει.

Και πάλι εύγε στα προοδευτικά μας έντυπα, τους φάρους του πολιτισμού μας, που επέλεξαν αυγουστιάτικα να φυλάνε θερμοπύλες.


Ζητώ γονυπετής συγγνώμη, με δύο γάμα, για τη χρήση της ξενικής λέξης άνκορμεν. Λίγοι όμως γνωρίζουν ότι στην πραγματικότητα έχει ελληνική ρίζα, καθότι προέρχεται από τη λατινική λέξη _ancora_ που με τη σειρά της προέρχεται από το ελληνικό ρήμα _κάμπτω_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

panadeli said:


> Ζητώ γονυπετής συγγνώμη, με δύο γάμα, για τη χρήση της ξενικής λέξης άνκορμεν. Λίγοι όμως γνωρίζουν ότι στην πραγματικότητα έχει ελληνική ρίζα, καθότι προέρχεται από τη λατινική λέξη _ancora_ που με τη σειρά της προέρχεται από το ελληνικό ρήμα _κάμπτω_.


Οπότε μπορούμε να τους λέμε οσφυοκάμπτες;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 26, 2009)

panadeli said:


> για τη χρήση της ξενικής λέξης άνκορμεν. Λίγοι όμως γνωρίζουν ότι στην πραγματικότητα έχει ελληνική ρίζα, καθότι προέρχεται από τη λατινική λέξη _ancora_ που με τη σειρά της προέρχεται από το ελληνικό ρήμα _κάμπτω_.[/COLOR]


Εδώ που τα λέμε, το τελευταίο για το "κάμπτω" δεν ξέρω άλλον που να το γνωρίζει :) Από το ancora και την άγκυρα, και μετά πάμε στην υποθετική ΙΕ ρίζα. (Το "κάμπτω" που ίσως είδες στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι απόδοση για τις συγγενείς λατ. παράγωγες, όχι ως ρίζα του άγκυρα).


----------



## sarant (Aug 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> «εφηύραν τις αντίστοιχες λέξεις, που μένουν μέχρι σήμερα παγκοσμίως χωρίς αξιόμαχο λεκτικό ισοδύναμο» (αυτό μου θύμισε της Αρβελέρ το: «σε καμία άλλη γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει η λέξις συνάνθρωπος σαν μία λέξη»)



Ξεστρατίζω τη συζήτηση, αλλά έχουμε τεκμηρίωση για την αρβελερική κοτσάνα (διότι Mitmensch);


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2009)

Και το _fellowman_, "συνάνθρωπος" δεν το μεταφράζουμε;
*fellowman*, n., pl. -men.
another member of the human race, esp. a kindred human being: _Don't deny full recognition to your fellowmen_.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Και το _fellowman_, "συνάνθρωπος" δεν το μεταφράζουμε;



Ναι, αλλά και αυτό ελληνικό είναι, γιατί προέρχεται από το φελλός. 
Οπότε δεν μετράει


----------



## panadeli (Aug 26, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Οπότε μπορούμε να τους λέμε οσφυοκάμπτες;



Βεβαίως. 
Η αθάνατη ελληνική γλώσσα όλα τα είχε προβλέψει.


----------



## anef (Aug 26, 2009)

Οδηγίες τύπου 'σκίμπους λέγε, αλλά μη κράββατος' πάντως δίνονται μπόλικες στους μαθητές από τους καθηγητές τους αλλά και από εξωσχολικά βοηθήματα. Έχω μια φωτοτυπία από το βιβλίο του Σ. Γιαννακόπουλου '7000 γλωσσικές ασκήσεις για μαθητές Λυκείου'. 
Λέει: "αναδιατυπώστε τις ακόλουθες φράσεις, που επισημαίνονται κυρίως στον προφορικό κώδικα επικοινωνίας, χρησιμοποιώντας συνώνυμους όρους ή φράσεις που να εναρμονίζονται με το λόγιο ύφος ενός γραπτού κειμένου" (συμπέρασμα: όλα τα γραπτά κείμενα είναι λόγια) 
Και ακολουθούν φράσεις τύπου _παίζει ρόλο_ που πρέπει φυσικά να γίνει _διαδραματίζει ρόλο_, _κρατούν την υπόσχεσή τους_ που πρέπει να γίνει _τηρούν _κλπ. κλπ. 
Φαίνεται μερικοί ξεφεύγουν και επιμένουν στα μιαρά _μπαίνω _και _βγαίνω_. 

@ nickel: Ίσως το _εισδύω _στον ενεστώτα να το αναγνώριζαν περισσότερο, νομίζω ο τύπος του αόριστου τους μπέρδεψε. 

@panadeli: Για τον Διαμαντή: νομίζω ξέρει ότι η Φαίδρα που παιζόταν ήταν του Ρακίνα, εκείνο που τον εξόργισε ήταν ότι ηθοποιοί "χοροπηδούσαν" πάνω στη θυμέλη, που κατ' αυτόν είναι κάτι "ιερό", όπως επανέλαβε και την τελευταία Κυριακή στην προοδευτική μας εφημερίδα. Εξού και οι κραυγές μιας έξαλλης -αλλά κατά τα άλλα καθωσπρέπει υποθέτω- κυρίας που ακούστηκαν στην Επίδαυρο ("έξω απ' τη θυμέλη") στην παράσταση των Περσών. Ο βάρβαρος σκηνοθέτης, αλλά και πολλοί από μας τους αδαείς Έλληνες αγνοούσαμε ότι η θυμέλη (εξακολουθεί να) είναι κάτι "ιερό".


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2009)

Elena said:


> Απορώ που δεν ανέφερε κανένας το «μπουκάρω» -το μόνο κατάλληλο, σαφώς, για την περίπτωση.


 
Ακριβώς. Κι ο διαρρήκτης μπουκαδόρος.



Elena said:


> Θεωρώ απίθανο μετά από ένα χρόνο φοίτησης (είναι και αριστούχοι συνήθως οι φοιτητές της Νομικής Αθηνών -με κύριο μάθημα τα αρχ. ελληνικά στις εισαγωγικές) να μην έχουν ξαναδεί κάποιο σχετικό με το ρήμα τύπο στα συγγράμματα του έτους τους -από τα οποία θα είχε ίσως μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον να συζητηθεί τι/πόσα καταλαβαίνουν.


 
Άσχετα με τα υπόλοιπα ουσιαστικά και σημαντικά του άρθρου, τα οποία περιλάβατε δεόντως οι πιο πρωινοί και αρμόδιοι, κοντοστέκομαι στο (άστοχο για το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο, όπως επισημαίνει ο Νίκελ) παράδειγμα. Θα περίμενα από φοιτητές (έστω και πρωτοετείς) της Νομικής να ξέρουν το _εισδύω_, αν σκεφτούμε τις βάσεις εισαγωγής στη Νομική. Δεν μιλάμε για φοιτητές της "πρακτικής" κατεύθυνσης που συνήθως - αν και όχι πάντα - τα φιλολογικά τα έχουν... αφοδευμένα (και όχι, δεν είναι σουσουδισμός, απλώς συστολή να γράψω το προφανές:)). Κι αν δεν εισέδυσαν ποτέ σε κάποιο σπίτι, μια διείσδυση στο μπάσκετ ή στο ποδόσφαιρο την έχουν κάνει ή δει ή τουλάχιστον ακούσει από αθλητικούς σχολιαστές. Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι, 18-19 χρονών παιδιά, μία συγκεκριμένη διείσδυση την έχουν συνέχεια στο μυαλό τους. ;) Ίσως να έχει δίκιο η anef και να τους μπέρδεψε ο αόριστος. Από την άλλη, όμως, αν είναι να σε μπερδεύει ένας αόριστος - και όχι ανώμαλος ή σπάνιος: λύω-έλυσα (το εμβληματικό εκείνο λύω της γραμματικής), δύει-έδυσε καθημερινά ο ήλιος - πού πας ρε Καραμίχαλε να σπουδάσεις νομικά;

@panadeli: Ευχαριστώ για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο για τους άνκορμεν-κάμπτες· οσφυοκάμπτες, γλωσσοκάμπτες: τη γλώσσα τους την έχουν κάνει λάστιχο και τη γλώσσα μας μπάχαλο, κάμπιες χαμερπείς που χάφτουν ότι τους σερβίρουν αλλά και χλαπακιάζουν ό,τι βρουν, δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοδιαλέξω! ταιριάζει στους περισσότερους από δαύτους, δυστυχώς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ξεστρατίζω τη συζήτηση, αλλά έχουμε τεκμηρίωση για την αρβελερική κοτσάνα (διότι Mitmensch);


Από συνέντευξη στο περιοδικό NEMECIS, σύμφωνα με αυτή την αναδημοσίευση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2009)

Στη συνέντευξη αναφέρεται (μεταξύ πολλών...) άλλο ένα γνωστό κλισεδάκι: ...το _φιλότιμο_ δεν μεταφράζεται... Να συνεισφέρω λοιπόν εγώ (αλά Sarant) το *Ehrgefühl* στα γερμανικά και προσθέστε κι εσείς ό,τι αλλόγλωσσο προαιρείσθε. {Μήπως έχουμε ένα προβληματάκι με τα γοτθικά μας;}


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]{Μήπως έχουμε ένα προβληματάκι με τα γοτθικά μας;}


Όχι, μόνο αν είναι ογκώδη...


nickel said:


> [...]Προσθέτω: κάποιος μεμονωμένος, λίγες γραμμές πιο πάνω, αντί «ογκώδη» αντικείμενα άκουσε και έγραψε «gothic» αντικείμενα.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 26, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει η δημοκρατία με τη γλώσσα. Ήμαρτον. Οι αρχαίοι Σπαρτιάτες, δηλαδή, που μιλούσαν ελληνικά, ήταν δημοκράτες; Ή μήπως επειδή δεν ήταν δημοκράτες δε μιλούσαν ελληνικά; Ή μήπως το _Ελλάδα είναι μόνο η Αθήνα_ ισχύει και για τους ΑΗΠ; 
Και το Βυζάντιο; Δημοκρατία κι εκεί; Ή δε μιλούσαν ελληνικά; Γιατί απομονώνουμε ένα κομμάτι της ελληνικής ιστορίας, υπερπεριορισμένο μάλιστα κατά τόπο και χρόνο, και λέμε ό,τι μας σβουράει στο κεφάλι;



nickel said:


> Πολλοί προτίμησαν να διαγράψουν την αρχική ακαταλαβίστικη λέξη και να γράψουν «μπήκε» ή «χώθηκε». Από άλλους αποθησαύρισα αντί του «εισέδυσε» τα εξής -και ως εξής- γραμμένα: εισέθεσε, εισέθυσε, εισέβησε, ησέβησε, εισέβυσε, εισέρχησε (αυτό πολλές φορές), εισέρησε, εισέγησε, εισχώρησε (αυτό σωστό) και εισέβει. Προσθέτω: κάποιος μεμονωμένος, λίγες γραμμές πιο πάνω, αντί «ογκώδη» αντικείμενα άκουσε και έγραψε «gothic» αντικείμενα.


Κάπου εδώ ο καθηγητής θα έπρεπε να υποψιαστεί ότι η άρθρωση του ατόμου που ανέγνωσε τα κείμενα (δεν κατάλαβα αν ήταν ο ίδιος ή όχι) ήταν κάκιστη. Ή είχε θόρυβο η αίθουσα. Τόσα αφτιά (ή μήπως ώτα; Μην απομακρύνομαι και από το πνεύμα το αθάνατο) και να ακούν στραβά, λίγο ύποπτο μου φαίνεται.

Δόκτωρ, αυτό για το φιλότιμο πού το λέει; Έδιτ: άσε. Γιουρίκα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2009)

Για να μην ψάχνουν και άλλοι, το «φιλότιμο» το αναφέρει ο συνεντευκτής / η συνεντεύκτρια:

— ...Αν υπάρχει μια πλανητοποίηση κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι η πλανητοποίηση τής νεολαίας. Όπου και αν βρίσκεται ο νέος σήμερα, φτάνει να έχει το στομάχι του γεμάτο, ενδιαφέρεται για τον συνάνθρωπο. Πράγμα που εμείς στη γενιά μας, δεν το βλέπαμε έτσι. Τα περίφημα δικαιώματα τού ανθρώπου τα οποία αυτή τη στιγμή έχουν δημιουργήσει τους "Γιατρούς χωρίς σύνορα", τους "Δημοσιογράφους χωρίς σύνορα", τα πάντα χωρίς σύνορα. Αυτή είναι η περίφημη πλανητοποίηση. Θα δεις ότι είναι όλο νέοι άνθρωποι από πίσω, οι οποίοι άσχετα από την πολιτική τους τοποθέτηση εκείνο που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι η μέριμνα και η υπηρεσία για τον συνάνθρωπο. Το φέλοου μαν για πρώτη φορά το χρησιμοποιούν οι Αμερικανοί και οι Άγγλοι. Εμείς λέμε συνάνθρωπο. Αλλά σε καμία άλλη γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει η λέξις συνάνθρωπος σαν μία λέξη.
— Είναι αλήθεια. Ούτε και το _φιλότιμο_.
— Αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία. Γιατί είναι ατομικιστικό πράγμα. ​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2009)

Palavra said:


> ...Οι αρχαίοι Σπαρτιάτες, δηλαδή, που μιλούσαν ελληνικά, ήταν δημοκράτες; Ή μήπως επειδή δεν ήταν δημοκράτες δε μιλούσαν ελληνικά;...



Τώρα αυτό μπορεί να ανοίξει μεγάλη συζήτηση και δεν είμαι και ιδιαίτερα ειδκός, αλλά _αντιπαρερχόμενος, κατά περίπτωση τηλεγραφικά ή αναλυτικά,_ μερικά προβλήματα με τους είλωτες και άλλα τέτοια, μήπως η μη δημοκρατικότητα των Σπαρτιατών είναι απλώς bad public relations 2500 χρόνων; _Υπεραπλουστεύοντας_, μήπως υπήρξαν και στη Σπάρτη και «σοσιαλιστικά προχωρημένοι δημοκρατικοί» θεσμοί (συγγνώμη για τον όρο που μόλις κατασκεύασα) που απλώς έχουν σκεπαστεί από την απουσία «εξυμνητικής» λογοτεχνίας;


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> αυτό μου θύμισε της Αρβελέρ το: «σε καμία άλλη γλώσσα δεν υπάρχει η λέξις συνάνθρωπος σαν μία λέξη»


Αυτό το "παγκοσμίως", με πόση ανυπόφορη άνεση το ξεστομίζουν άνθρωποι που μιλούν (ατελώς) το πολύ 5-6 γλώσσες, επί συνόλου υπερδισχιλίων!


panadeli said:


> (Απόστολος Διαμαντής:)
> Η κλασική ελληνική αρχαιότητα δέχεται μανιασμένη επίθεση παγκοσμίως, όχι σε δύο τρία γλυπτά, αλλά στο σύνολό της. Στις ρίζες της. Στους βωμούς της, που τους σεβάστηκαν μέχρι και οι οθωμανοί κατακτητές, που δεν διανοήθηκαν ποτέ να χοροπηδάνε πάνω στο βωμό του Διονύσου στην Επίδαυρο


Το θέατρο της Επιδαύρου ανακαλύφτηκε το 1883. Επί Οθωμανών, ήταν σκεπασμένο από χώματα και δέντρα.


anef said:


> Για τον Διαμαντή: εκείνο που τον εξόργισε ήταν ότι ηθοποιοί "χοροπηδούσαν" πάνω στη θυμέλη, που κατ' αυτόν είναι κάτι "ιερό", όπως επανέλαβε και την τελευταία Κυριακή στην προοδευτική μας εφημερίδα. Εξού και οι κραυγές μιας έξαλλης -αλλά κατά τα άλλα καθωσπρέπει υποθέτω- κυρίας που ακούστηκαν στην Επίδαυρο ("έξω απ' τη θυμέλη") στην παράσταση των Περσών. Ο βάρβαρος σκηνοθέτης, αλλά και πολλοί από μας τους αδαείς Έλληνες αγνοούσαμε ότι η θυμέλη (εξακολουθεί να) είναι κάτι "ιερό".


Πρώτον, δεν είναι η θυμέλη αλλά η βάση της θυμέλης (η θυμέλη έχει χαθεί). Δεύτερον, αμφισβητείται αν ήταν πράγματι η βάση της θυμέλης. Δεν φέρει ίχνη στερέωσης υπερκείμενου λίθου. Μπορεί να ήταν απλά το κέντρο των χαράξεων του θεάτρου. Τρίτον, μα εδώ πατάνε τη "θυμέλη" χιλιάδες επισκέπτες του αρχαιολογικού χώρου την εβδομάδα (όλοι/ες εκτός από τον υποφαινόμενο...)· η Μίρεν τον ενόχλησε;


drsiebenmal said:


> Στη συνέντευξη αναφέρεται (μεταξύ πολλών...) άλλο ένα γνωστό κλισεδάκι: ...το _φιλότιμο_ δεν μεταφράζεται... Να συνεισφέρω λοιπόν εγώ (αλά Sarant) το *Ehrgefühl* στα γερμανικά και προσθέστε κι εσείς ό,τι αλλόγλωσσο προαιρείσθε.


Άλλη μια κοτσάνα εδώ.


Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει η δημοκρατία με τη γλώσσα. Ήμαρτον. Οι αρχαίοι Σπαρτιάτες, δηλαδή, που μιλούσαν ελληνικά, ήταν δημοκράτες; Ή μήπως επειδή δεν ήταν δημοκράτες δε μιλούσαν ελληνικά; Ή μήπως το _Ελλάδα είναι μόνο η Αθήνα_ ισχύει και για τους ΑΗΠ;
> Και το Βυζάντιο; Δημοκρατία κι εκεί; Ή δε μιλούσαν ελληνικά; Γιατί απομονώνουμε ένα κομμάτι της ελληνικής ιστορίας, υπερπεριορισμένο μάλιστα κατά τόπο και χρόνο, και λέμε ό,τι μας σβουράει στο κεφάλι;


Πες τα, Χρυσόστομε!


drsiebenmal said:


> αντιπαρερχόμενος (...) μερικά προβλήματα με τους είλωτες και άλλα τέτοια, μήπως η μη δημοκρατικότητα των Σπαρτιατών είναι απλώς bad public relations 2500 χρόνων; _Υπεραπλουστεύοντας_, μήπως υπήρξαν και στη Σπάρτη και «σοσιαλιστικά προχωρημένοι δημοκρατικοί» θεσμοί (συγγνώμη για τον όρο που μόλις κατασκεύασα) που απλώς έχουν σκεπαστεί από την απουσία «εξυμνητικής» λογοτεχνίας;


Μπα, για διάβασε Πλάτωνα...(ή ακόμα και Ρουσσώ.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 9, 2009)

Είδα ότι το κόκκινο βιβλιαράκι είχε παρουσιασθεί σε μια εκδήλωση με ομιλία του αριστερού Γ. Κακουλίδη Το γλωσσικό: η εθνική μας τραγωδία.
Τα λαθάκια μας έχουν πλάκα μόνα τους, όχι όταν μπαινουν σε τέτοιο πλαίσιο.
Δεν θα ωφεληθείτε (Οφείλω να πω πως την αναφέρω και παραπέμπω, επειδή αντιπαθώ τον ομιλητή γενικά και την πολιτική ασυλία του ειδικά).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2009)

Ας προσθέσω στους καταχθόνιους εχθρούς της Ελλάδας και τους δημιουργούς κόμικς με βάση τον Αισχύλο. Σύμφωνα με τον συνήθη ύποπτο Κ. Γεωργουσόπουλο, "Εγώ, πάντως, αν δεν δω κόμικς με την Ελισσάβετ της ενδόξου εποχής να κάνει πεολειχία στον πειρατή Ντρέικ, την Άννα Μπόλεϊν να χορεύει καρσιλαμά στον Ερρίκο Η΄, τον Επίσκοπο του Καντέρμπουρι να τα ρίχνει στον Τόμας Μουρ, δεν θα πειστώ πως η αποδόμηση και ο εξευτελισμός του αρχαίου κόσμου είναι ενταγμένα σε μια γενική μόδα ξεθεμελιώματος των πάντων." Και επαναλαμβάνει ότι για κάποιο συνωμοτικό λόγο, μόνον οι ελληνικοί μύθοι είναι στόχος "εξευτελισμού".

Αστερίξ δεν έχει διαβάσει;


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

Ενδιαφέρον! Προσωπικά, έχω κουραστεί και αηδιάσει τόσο πολύ με όλη αυτή την ελεεινή προγονολατρία και το συνεχές αναμάσημα (που το τρώμε στη μάπα από το σχολείο), που οτιδήποτε ξεφεύγει ή προσπαθεί να τα δει με νέο μάτι, είναι ευπρόσδεκτο. Έως πότε, θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος Γεωργουσόπουλος που θα πρέπει να υπερασπίζεται με τόσο σθένος (και μένος) τα κόκκαλα τα ιερά; 

Στο κάτω-κάτω της γραφής, η οποιαδήποτε κληρονομιά, είτε αυτή είναι Ελληνική, είτε Αιγυπτιακή ή Κινέζικη, ανήκει στον καθένα να την ερμηνεύσει όπως αυτός βούλεται. Εμάς τι μας κόφτει και το αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν τη συντέλεια του κόσμου. Δική μας είναι; Και αν όντως ήταν δική μας, δεν έχουμε καταλάβει αυτό που προσπαθεί να πει η Αρβελέρ με το "συνάνθρωπος"; 

Έλεος, δεν αντέχω άλλο. Και δεν ξέρω εσείς πώς το βλέπετε, αλλά αυτός ο πυρετός με την αρχαιότητα και την καταγωγή των σύγχρονων Ελλήνων, εμένα έχει αρχίσει και με φοβίζει...


----------



## anef (Sep 9, 2009)

@Marinos: ούτε Αστερίξ έχει διαβάσει, ούτε Μόντι Πάιθονς έχει δει. 
Το φοβερό είναι (ξεφεύγουμε λίγο απ' το θέμα αλλά έχω φρίξει τα τελευταία σαββατοκύριακα, μια με Γεωργουσόπουλο στα Νέα και μια με Διαμαντή στην Ελευθεροτυπία) αυτό που λέει αμέσως παρακάτω από το απόσπασμα που παραθέτεις: 
Και θα μπορούσε κανείς εν ονόματι της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης να προσκομίσει επιχειρήματα ελεύθερης διαχείρισης των μύθων ακόμη και στην αρχαιότητα. Σ΄ αυτήν εδώ τη θέση πρόσφατα αναφέρθηκα στους «φλύακες», στις κωμικές διασκευές των τραγικών μύθων. Αλλά εδώ δεν πρόκειται γι΄ αυτό, διαβάσατε πριν από λίγο παραπάνω πως η αναφορά δεν γίνεται στον κοινόχρηστο και ως εκ τούτου ελεύθερα διαθέσιμο προς εκμετάλλευση μύθο, αλλά για τον Αισχύλο, τον Σοφοκλή και τον Ευριπίδη
Υπάρχουν δηλαδή κοινόχρηστοι και ελεύθερα διαθέσιμοι μύθοι και μύθοι που τους έχουν καπαρώσει ο Αισχύλος ο Σοφοκλής και ο Ευριπίδης και θέλουν ειδική, γεωργουσοπούλεια μεταχείριση. Αλλά στην ουσία του απάντησε πολύ ωραία ο Σ. Πατσαλίδης την επόμενη μέρα στο Επτά της Ελευθεροτυπίας (δυστυχώς δεν το βρίσκω το άρθρο).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 9, 2009)

Μπράβο, τους Μόντι Πάιθονς τους ξέχασα. Ή τη Μαύρη Οχιά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2009)

Το άρθρο του Σάββα Πατσαλίδη από την Κυριακάτικη Ε:

*Πολύ κακό για το τίποτα*

Κάθε φορά που οι «γιουχαϊστές» της Επιδαύρου γίνονται πρωτοσέλιδο (με πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα τους «Πέρσες» σε σκηνοθεσία Γκότσεφ) επανέρχεται και το ερώτημα: τελικά πώς θέλουμε να λειτουργεί η Επίδαυρος, ανοιχτή μόνο σε παραστάσεις γνώριμων προδιαγραφών ή και σε πειραματικές αναγνώσεις; Επειδή κανένας χώρος που θέλει να λέγεται ζωντανός δεν μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να είναι και «ιερός» (= κλειστός, άρα νεκρός), θα έλεγα πως το θέατρο κερδίζει με μια Επίδαυρο ανοιχτή και προς το μη προβλέψιμο, έστω κι αν το τίμημα είναι τα αναμενόμενα παρατράγουδα. Σε δημοκρατία ζούμε και όλοι δικαιούνται να εκφραστούν. Θα ήταν λόγος ανησυχίας εάν είχαμε το αντίθετο: δηλαδή σιωπή μέσα από την απόλυτη σύγκλιση θέσεων, κάτι που ασφαλώς δεν ταιριάζει σε ένα χώρο όπως το θέατρο, έργο του οποίου δεν είναι να μας κάνει πιο ευτυχείς (και σιωπηλούς) μέσα από ετοιμοπαράδοτες συνταγές που κουκουλώνουν ενοχές, φοβίες ή αναστολές –αυτό το κάνει η τηλεόραση– αλλά πιο ανήσυχους. Απ’ αυτή την άποψη χαίρομαι όταν κείμενα ή παραστάσεις προκαλούν συγκρούσεις. Το ενοχλητικό με τους θιασώτες της «γιούχας» είναι ότι δεν συμπεριφέρονται σαν πραγματικά «ανήσυχοι» θεατές, αλλά σαν οπαδοί ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας που θεωρούν πατριωτικό τους καθήκον να φωνάζουν, κυρίως όταν ο «αντίπαλος» είναι ξένος. Με τα βροντερά τους «αίσχη» δημιουργούν μια ατμόσφαιρα αντιπαράθεσης του τύπου: «εμείς» και οι «άλλοι». Εμείς που γνωρίζουμε και «εσείς» που δεν χαμπαρίζετε.

Δεν αντιλέγω ότι η σκηνοθεσία των «Περσών» είχε αδυναμίες. Από την άλλη, όμως, διερωτώμαι: και ποια ανάγνωση δεν έχει; Oι κλασικοί μάς ελκύουν γιατί τα σημαινόμενα των κειμένων τους παραμένουν ακόμη άπιαστα. Όταν κάποια στιγμή καταφέρουμε να τα κατακτήσουμε, τότε θα πάψουν να είναι κλασικοί (δεν θα μας αφορούν). Το φαιδρό στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι τώρα τελευταία όλα τα στραβά στο θέατρο χρεώνονται στον τρισκατάρατο μεταμοντερνισμό. Oτιδήποτε δεν καταλαβαίνει κάποιος ή θεωρεί κακόγουστο το βαπτίζει μεταμοντέρνο και καθάρισε, αγνοώντας το προφανές: ότι ο μεταμοντερνισμός δεν κάνει τίποτε το διαφορετικό απ’ ό,τι έκαναν στο παρελθόν δεκάδες «-ισμοί»: προσφέρει ορισμένα εργαλεία ανάλυσης και κατανόησης μιας κοινωνίας ήδη διαμορφωμένης.

Και κάτι επιπλέον: η αρχαία τραγωδία δεν είναι κτήμα κανενός. Είναι σαν ένα παλιό σπίτι που διαρκώς φιλοξενεί κόσμο, ο οποίος, για να νιώθει άνετα, δηλαδή «σαν στο σπίτι του», αλλάζει έπιπλα, κουρτίνες, διάκοσμο και ενίοτε... τα φώτα. Αυτό έκαναν οι γάλλοι νεοκλασικιστές όταν εμφανίστηκαν στο κατώφλι της με τους κανονιστικούς τους κορσέδες, οι γερμανοί ιδεαλιστές με τις εθνικιστικές τους κορόνες, οι σουρεαλιστές και οι ντανταϊστές με τις ταραγμένες φαντασιώσεις τους, οι αλά Σαρτρ υπαρξιστές με την αντιθεατρική φλυαρία τους, οι χίπηδες με τη μαστούρα και το σεξ τους, οι μεταμοντέρνοι με τα ομοιώματα και τα γκάτζετ τους, οι φεμινίστριες με τις αμαζόνες τους, και τώρα τελευταία οι μετα-ουμανιστές με τον τεχνοπολιτισμό τους. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το σπίτι της τραγωδίας θα είναι πάντα στη θέση του, περιμένοντας υπομονετικά όλους εκείνους που επιθυμούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν. Προς τι, λοιπόν, οι κραυγές αγωνίας! Κανένας δεν κινδυνεύει από τις αναγνώσεις του όποιου μουσαφίρη Στούρουα, Σέρμπαν ή Βασίλιεφ. Και αν, τέλος πάντων, θεωρούμε ότι κινδυνεύουμε από τις απενοχοποιημένες αναγνώσεις των ξένων, τότε ας πιέσουμε την πολιτεία να βρει τρόπους να βγάλει προς τα έξω, και εννοώ στα μεγάλα ευρωπαϊκά φεστιβάλ, και τις θέσεις των δικών μας καλλιτεχνών. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να συζητούμε για τραγωδία και να μην εμφανιζόμαστε πουθενά στην Ευρώπη. Θα μου πείτε βέβαια, και ποιοι είναι αυτοί οι εκπρόσωποι; Εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα, γιατί όσοι από τους σκηνοθέτες μας αξίζουν, υπήρξαν κατ’ επανάληψη στόχος του λόμπι των γιουχαϊστών.​
_O Σάββας Πατσαλίδης είναι καθηγητής θεατρολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. _


----------



## sapere_aude (Sep 9, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Μπράβο, τους Μόντι Πάιθονς τους ξέχασα. Ή τη Μαύρη Οχιά.



Ο *Τάκης Μίχας* στην Ελευθεροτυπία (27-7-2007):

Όμως, το στοιχείο που πραγματικά διαφοροποιεί την Ελλάδα από τη Δύση είναι η παντελής έλλειψη σάτιρας των "εθνικών απόψεων". Από τον Λ. Λαζόπουλο μέχρι τον Γ. Μητσικώστα, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των καλοκαιρινών επιθεωρήσεων, δεν πρόκειται ποτέ και πουθενά να βρει κανείς σάτιρα της "εθνικής άποψης" (για το Μακεδονικό, για τον Ορθόδοξο Χριστιανισμό, για την Ελληνική Επανάσταση, για το Κυπριακό, για τη "συνέχεια" του Ελληνισμού κλπ). Η σάτιρα έχει πάντοτε ως στόχο είτε τους "εχθρούς" είτε τους ντόπιους "υποκριτές" και "μειοδότες" που δεν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στα "εθνικά ιδεώδη" — ποτέ όμως δεν θα βρει κανείς μια διακωμώδηση ή σάτιρα αυτών καθαυτών των "εθνικών ιδεωδών" και των "εθνικών απόψεων", όπως βρίσκει κανείς στις ΗΠΑ και στις άλλες δυτικές χώρες.
Με άλλα λόγια, η Ελλάδα ούτε έχει ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να έχει Μόντι Πάιθονς. Εδώ ίσως έγκειται η πεμπτουσία του σύγχρονου νεοελληνικού ολοκληρωτισμού.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2009)

Θα ήταν δύσκολο να βάλουμε τον Πανούση δίπλα στους Μόντι Πάιθον. Πείτε ότι δεν το έγραψα...


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 9, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Με άλλα λόγια, η Ελλάδα ούτε έχει ούτε πρόκειται ποτέ να έχει Μόντι Πάιθονς. Εδώ ίσως έγκειται η πεμπτουσία του σύγχρονου νεοελληνικού ολοκληρωτισμού.[/COLOR]



+1. Αυτό θα το αναδημοσιεύσω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Θα ήταν δύσκολο να βάλουμε τον Πανούση δίπλα στους Μόντι Πάιθον. Πείτε ότι δεν το έγραψα...


 
Συμφωνώ ότι δεν στέκει δίπλα τους, αλλά είναι ο μόνος (γνωστός σε πολλούς) εικονοκλάστης που μας απέμεινε, οπότε τιμής ένεκεν...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2009)

daeman said:


> Συμφωνώ ότι δεν στέκει δίπλα τους, αλλά είναι ο μόνος (γνωστός σε πολλούς) εικονοκλάστης που μας απέμεινε, οπότε τιμής ένεκεν...


+1 .....

Mod: η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ.


----------

